# Gypsy



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The little kitten whom God rolled around in His paint shop has grown a little. My friends can't keep her around. Winter is coming. She's now a primarily black kitten with maple markings. :luv

.......SO............

I'm going to FOSTER Gypsy til i find a good home for her!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pictures, please!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, want pictures!!! Stephano is black, in the light he looks brownish with stripes


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YEA Bluemilk!! Good on you for helping out Gypsy! !


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was miffed when I went to pick up Gypsy (I named her that,) and no one even knew where she WAS. She's being very elusive. But this is good! Before she's caught,I can schedule an appointment to get her screened for Feline Leukemia. That way,I can intro her sooner!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Definitely love to see pics!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,this weekend my friends are setting out a trap. Last night,we tried to catch her. I made some kissy sounds and she came right up to me. Then I tried to pick her up and she clawed my hand! They felt bad that they didn't have her ready to go,but she's still being elusive. She seems to be enjoying this game!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tongue firmly in cheek*

Since I've been coming to this site I've seen many posts from people who've got a new Kitty. This can be a kitten aged just a few weeks, or perhaps a senior ust adopted.

However, I get puzzled. When does a new kiitty become an old kiitty? At what age does a new kitten become an old kitten? Does a new kitten ever become a middle aged kitten? When does a kitten graduate to cat status?

Just wondering :grin:


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Gypsy's a kitten,still,biologically. She'll ALWAYS be something of a kitten! She's really enjoying 'outwit the humans!' But I haven't given up yet. Take care Gypsy,I'm headed there right now! lol! Seriously,I think she'll be caught when she wants to be caught.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm wondering how Robin Hood will respond to this young lady.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

jusjim said:


> Since I've been coming to this site I've seen many posts from people who've got a new Kitty. This can be a kitten aged just a few weeks, or perhaps a senior ust adopted.
> 
> However, I get puzzled. When does a new kiitty become an old kiitty? At what age does a new kitten become an old kitten? Does a new kitten ever become a middle aged kitten? When does a kitten graduate to cat status?
> 
> Just wondering :grin:


I think it depends on a BUNCH of things.

I use 'kitty' to describe any cat.

Kitten to me means any cat under a year old, or a state of mind that they never leave. I still call my muffin a 'kitten' regularly, even though he's 5 because his behavior is the same as a 9 month old cat...minus several magnatudes worth of energy thank goodness, lol.

Teens to me are the period between 9 months and 1-2 years. Depends on the cat and their behaviour. Again, I also call Doran a 'teen' 'cause that's about where his behavior is at.

I ALWAYS call Jitzu a cat...unless I'm teasing her. Then I'll call her Princess or kitten. If anyone else calls her those things (my BF included) they get the cold shoulder for a while, but she just glares at me for a bit then gives up. It's cute  She's an adult, mentally and physically.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Bluemilk, how's it going, have you managed to catch Gipsy yet. some photos when you do please.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

:catmilk:catmilkHere Gypsy, Gypsy...your new new Daddy is waiting


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Anxious to hear if you caught the little bugger! Cant wait for pictures!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So is Gypsy still eluding you all??!! 
Looking for an update when you catch this little girl!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A hav-a-heart trap waits in the rain. So by the end of this week,if she's not trap shy,there may be another set of little paws pitter-pattering in my apartment! 

How will Robin react to her? Well,he's very friendly,very sociable,gets along great with other kittos,in fact, I think he'd love having a pal! In fact... I think I'm in for double trouble!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww I hope you catch her soon  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Anything yet??? What an elusive little girl she's turning out to be!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,my friends abandoned the trap idea,and just decided to go out and nab her! Roger reached under a bush for her and she clawed him,drawing blood. So now we're back to the cage trap,not just because she's too much for these gamesmen,BUT,because trying to catnap her will only terrify her,and make her even less cooperative. It's funny,she sits by the bushes,with this mischevious look. 'Don't ya wanna try again? I'll let you catch me this time,I double swear it!'


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh dear!! The saga of Gypsy continues!!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> It's funny,she sits by the bushes,with this mischevious look. 'Don't ya wanna try again? I'll let you catch me this time,I double swear it!'


LOL, she's probably thinking it's a game. Silly humans. 

It took me weeks to catch my feral, Mr. Kitty. He was VERY dubious of the trap (rightfully so), and I think he was getting food elsewhere, so he wasn't hungry enough to go in for the tuna.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I was so worried for her! It's been very cold. But,she showed up this morning,playing in the snow! We're going to try a covered trap this time. Thanks Merry!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Just like a kid to like playing in the snow.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wishing you Luck!!
All paws crossed!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This is the plan:since it's going to be a cold night, we've set out a cardboard box lined with blankets. When she goes into the box,we're going to be so nice she'll stay in the box-and then we catch her and transfer her to a cat carrier! Besides blankets we've baited the box with Temptations salmon treats. (crunchy on the outside,soft on the inside!)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I've seen cats squeeze out thru the narrowest gap and refuse to go into carriers. Best of luck. Wish you'd video it.

Know when cats feel trapped they go into balistic survival mode. I so want you to get this kitty. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Failed capture. She ran up the wall and took off into the bushes. She DID go into ballistic survival mode! She was snuggling in the blankets,letting us pet her,so seemingly calm. Until we tried to close the box flaps. This morning she DID show up for breakfast!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is one slippery kitty!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Since I've been coming to this site I've seen many posts from people who've got a new Kitty. This can be a kitten aged just a few weeks, or perhaps a senior ust adopted.
> 
> However, I get puzzled. When does a new kiitty become an old kiitty? At what age does a new kitten become an old kitten? Does a new kitten ever become a middle aged kitten? When does a kitten graduate to cat status?
> 
> Just wondering :grin:


This difficult to answer. I would never say I adopted an old cat today. I would refer to it as an old kitty or old baby no matter what the age! Cats are just furry children, so they are never old codgers. I guess you need to read between the lines or just ask - "hey, how old is your kitty?". To me even adult and senior cats are babies. Right now Lacey is curled up on my belly with her heading rest on my chest just like a baby would. :luv

To more accurately answer your question, I would say that a kitten graduates to adult cat status when they lose that kitten look - about 10 months old up to 1.5 years.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Good sign. Thats her food souce.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsy sounds as feisty as my Mommacat. Ten years and I still can't get her into a carrier. I even use leather gloves up to my elbow. She is just too strong for me. Good luck with Gypsy.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I need some help. Sooo... The ACME website!

lessee 

1 helmet copter
1 rocket (w handlebars)
30 meters Instant Road
1 cat carrier trap (bar & robotic Hunka-Kitty included)
AND...1 cactus suit!

What do they mean 'instant delivery'? [CLICK] As soon as I get out from under this crate, I's a comin , Gypsy!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL good luck! I'm sure the "Hunka-Kitty" will make all the difference!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

THE REHOMING PROCESS HAS BEGUN. No,we haven't caught her yet. We're getting a trap from an animal outfit. No animal outfits take ferals-at least not the ones I've talked to. We need someone ready to take her in! So...


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

bluemilk said:


> 1 helmet copter
> 1 rocket (w handlebars)
> 30 meters Instant Road
> 1 cat carrier trap (bar & robotic Hunka-Kitty included)


Lmao I can almost hear her in the distance "Meep Meep"!  

Awww I hope you catch her soon. Are you looking for a permanent home for her or are you keeping her ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Lmao I can almost hear her in the distance "Meep Meep"!
> 
> Awww I hope you catch her soon. Are you looking for a permanent home for her or are you keeping her ?
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...Maybe Bluemilk will have to change his name to...WILEY!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news on the elusive Gypsy?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well. To my dismay,not a single cat organization in the immediate area takes ferals! 

This is a conversation I had with 1 outfit:

'So do you trap cats?'

'No-BUT we can rent a cage-trap out to you!'

'BRILL!'

'Yeah, just come get the trap,bait it with tuna in oil,catch her and bring her here!'

'Wondrous!'

'And then we'll put her to sleep.'

'Exce-HUH???!!!!!'

'We don't adopt out ferals.' 

Forget about them! 

And it seems no one wants to take in a little wildcat. I'm not giving up. I know there's feral cat lovers in Youngstown.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Things are at an impasse. She keeps coming around,eats,sleeps in her little shelter, and won't let anyone catch her,or pick her up. I was worried about her, the nights have been cold. But she seems healthy and playful. I'm thinking she's got another hangout. If it gets TOO cold,I figure all we'll have to do is open the door,and she'll just WALK in!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Gypsy has a loving home! Apparently, last week , when I had the flu, and the temp hit -3, she surrendered. She bolted into my friend's house,and stayed there until Diane, another friend,took her in. They were reluctant to tell me. Apparently they thought I wanted Gypsy,but I explained that I just wanted her to have a ggod home. There were no signs of any kittens. 

Now, we're thinking she wasn't pregnant, SHE'S still a kitten, after all! 

As soon as I have any news,I'll update!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay!! Glad to here Gypsy has a nice warm and caring home!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww that's great news! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY!! Bluemilk, so happy Gypsy has a home now!! Happy Dance!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is WONDERFUL news!!! You must be so happy!!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, that's great news! Yay for Gypsy!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

That is great news! So glad she has a home!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Finally! That little girl surely put up a fight trying not to get caught! I am so glad she has a loving home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is fantastic news. Is she already s/n?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Apparently she'd never been indoors in her life! The night she came in from the cold, she kept looking around ,and seemed to be a LITTLE scared of everything! Walls, pictures, furniture... 

I'll have more info today!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't wait to hear how she is adjusting. I'm sure it must be ver confusing to her, to be inside. I know it is for my feral just to be in my garage, and she did meow and was stressed at first, but she relaxed pretty quickly, and I think she sleeps much better at night now, knowing she is safe. Hopefully Gypsy will get this feeling too, that she is safe now that she is indoors.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Be sure and give her places to hide. They may want to sequester to a room and gradually let her out from there. Do they have a cat tree?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Guess what? Gypsy-now Doris-has become a housecat! She's adapted completely to her new house. 

Lori (whom she was finally passed to, by Diane,) says her husband's fallen in love with her! 

She doesn't mind people or petting!

btw, she's named after a very cool person named Doris!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, yay for the cold weather that drove her inside! How funny that just like that she's domesticated.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe she's just had a bad kittenhood.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

love a good kitten rescue story


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet Doris I am so glad that you are warm and safe in a loving home.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Doris got all her shots! GREAT news! (although she may not be too enthused)


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

So glad little Doris is doing so well.


----------



## tank (Jan 31, 2014)

Good luck for gypsy through the winter then


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Latest update: Doris has LOTS of energy. But she's bonded with her human family-even their dog!


----------

